# avere un sacco di lavoro (da fare)



## alenaro

Avere un sacco di lavoro (da fare):

-->_ Avoir plein de travail à faire?_

Merci à tous


----------



## brian

_Avoir *beaucoup/des tas* de travail à faire_


----------



## Corsicum

brian8733 said:


> _Avoir *beaucoup/des tas* de travail à faire_


Oui, « _Beaucoup_/_des_ _tas de travail_» est effectivement ce qui correspond le mieux à « _sacco di lavoro_ »
A tout hasard suivant le contexte, si il faut exprimer une surcharge, on peut aussi dire ;
_On croule sous la charge de travail / on est débordé de travail_


----------



## alenaro

Pourriez-vous me dire quand est-il possible d'utiliser l'expression *"J'ai plein de....à...."* ? Je vous remercie!


----------



## Corsicum

_Je ne l’apprécie pas*, j'ai plein de reproche*__ à lui faire. _
_*J'ai plein de*__ choses à vous demander / __*J'ai plein de*__ projets à réaliser /__*J'ai plein de*__ questions à poser_
C’est un avis personnel, en général je préfère utiliser _*beaucoup* :_
_*J'ai beaucoup de*__ projets à réaliser__ ...._

_« Avoir plein de travail à faire » _: l’expression me semble aussi correcte, mais il est préférable d'utiliser beaucoup.
On dirait plus volontiers à un enfant : *J’ai plein de belles choses à te montre, à te raconter. *

Pour exprimer la règle, attendons l’avis de spécialistes en grammaire, je peux faire des erreurs.


----------



## alenaro

Oui, je crois que utliser *beaucoup de* c'est plus proche de l'utilise qu'on en fait en Italien, tandis que dire *plein de* me pousse à penser à quelque chose prise par l'anglais: I've got plenty of things to do.


----------



## itka

Non, ce n'est pas un calque de l'anglais. 
C'est très français, mais d'un registre de langue plutôt familier ce qui explique qu'on ne puisse l'employer dans toutes les circonstances.
Les enfants le disent souvent : _"J'ai plein d'amis à l'école !"_


----------

